# Projector Help!! Please



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi sorry if this may be a double posting somewhere but i really need help with this, I have been toying with the idea OK selling my Sony VPL CW125 3LCD projector it is Brand new, i bought it off of Work with 4-4.5 hours on it.
So do i keep it or sell it for something else?
I have a provision for it, I ran a HDMI cable for it, then i found out it does not have the Hook up for it! but i can get a adapter box for it. 
I have a viewing distance of 12 feet and a have a 100" screen.

So do i keep it? i really need some feed back on this!

I watch alot of Movies and Sports, the location for this is the Basement and i have controlled lighting.
Hope the info i gave is enough.

Thanks in advance

Corey


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

I think thats a great unit for a business and a less than ideal one for a home, its too bright and made for a classroom not a theater IMO. Trouble is I dont know that your gonna fetch much for it, bottom line is I would look into another option.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There are adaptors from HDMI to DVI so using the projector for home use will be fine. As said above its designed for computer hookup and not movie resolutions. Have you tried it yet with a movie? You may actually be fine using it but I do think that a dedicated Home theatre projector may do a better job.


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

I did hooked it up with my laptop but not with anything else. You are correct it is bright, But i should be able to fine tune it with the adjustment.
Again correct we paid close to $3000.00 new and the Ebay bid was only $600 on it, so a very far cry of the worth of it.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

palette said:


> I did hooked it up with my laptop but not with anything else. You are correct it is bright, But i should be able to fine tune it with the adjustment.
> Again correct we paid close to $3000.00 new and the Ebay bid was only $600 on it, so a very far cry of the worth of it.


Projectors depreciate quickly so that's not actually that low. Sounds about right actually.


----------

